

You Care Too Much What Other People Think - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2009/12/you-care-too-much-what-other-people.html

======
dennykmiu
I enjoyed the article very much and I have the same experience. The reason
that my previous startup was successful was the fact that all of my co-
Founders had been long-time veterans of their own industry (which they help
built in the past 20+ years). No one couldn’t have gotten that important
product insight by just talking to customers. Customers know what to object
and what to improve when you present them with an imperfect product but not
when you present them with a perfect PowerPoint. Henry Ford had said that if
he had listened to his customers, he would have built a faster horse because
that was what his customers wanted. Similarly, Steve Jobs could not have
designed his iPod (and iPhone) had he not been a music fanatic. Entrepreneurs
must learn to listen to our hearts if we believe that we are the perfect
"surrogate" customer. Good luck, everyone.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Video only accessible within the USA.

And how do you know how much I care what other people think? Maybe I care
exactly the right amount? Maybe I don't care enough?

I really, really wish people would stop telling me what to do and offer
evidence based advice and observations.

